# Cost for Club Soccer



## etc1217 (May 9, 2018)

What is the going rate now at your club?  And with that club fee, what do you get besides paying for the coach, fields and league fees?  Does the club pick-up one or two tournament fees along with that?  Do they offer scholarships for players?

Just a curious question.

My club fee $2300 plus $650 in team fees.


----------



## Chalklines (May 9, 2018)

Orange County's inflated prices are spreading to almost every club in so cal.


----------



## Paul Spacey (May 9, 2018)

Fees and what you get seem to vary wildly from club to club and area to area.

FC England fees are $2595 plus $300 for uniforms (practice uniforms, game uniforms, bag, pants, jacket).

Fees include 6 tournaments so nobody pays anything extra aside from an additional 5v5/futsal league and any tournaments over the summer.

We offer full and partial scholarships and this season have 25+ scholarships out of 120 players. Following the whole idea of being non-profit, every cent from fees and donations goes towards running the club and providing opportunities for families who otherwise couldn’t afford club soccer.


----------



## Grace T. (May 9, 2018)

Old club (small indie club): $1400. Keeper training, uniforms, 1 week summer training camp and 3 tournaments included...no long distance travel.  No scholarships to my knowledge.  State cup was supposed to be included but pulled out when lead striker transfered.

Interim club (larger indie club): $1850.  No keeper training.  Uniforms, 2 weeks summer training camp, state cup and 3 tournaments included...no long distance travel.  No scholarships to my knowledge.

New club (a United club): $550.  Keeper training but not keeper kit included.  Other trainers fees, uniforms, 1 tournament and United cup included (fundraising for the rest)....no long distance travel except state/United cups.  Scholarships offered only on the AYSO local region level.

All of them non-OC clubs.  I agree from what I've seen locally even in the mega club my son tried out for, your OC prices are inflated.  For the '08s when last shopping, I think the highest we saw was $1990 (an '07 club he was asked to play up on) and which did include more tournaments including out of state and scholarships.  If you are doing a lot of tournaments and/or out of state or long distance travel it will inflate the budget.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (May 9, 2018)

Orange County
$1600, $200 uniform. Includes two tournaments and also state cup. No spring league but scrimmage every weekend, think we have played 20+ games in 2018 so far.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 9, 2018)

Every club, except some little boutique clubs, about in the same price range - $2500-$3000 (including uniforms and tournaments), some little less and some more. 
Some clubs charge you extra for "Elite" or "Premier" next to a team name. For younger age groups some clubs charge less and some don't care.
All clubs give scholarships. They may not tell you, but they all do it (including AYSO United).


----------



## Surfref (May 9, 2018)

Dang, my DD has been out of club for three years now and the price has skyrocket.  Her U19 year cost $1600 plus $250 for uniforms and included National Cup fees, two other tournaments and coaching fees.  No fundraising.  It also cost an extra $400 to send her to a big tournament in North Carolina over the summer.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (May 9, 2018)

Would be great for someone to just collate all the clubs' fees into one document so everyone could see. From responses here, sounds like we have a good deal where we are currently at, but I'm sure there are always cheaper options out there (plus scholarships as people have mentioned)


----------



## 46n2 (May 9, 2018)

I pay alot , more than $3400.00 for older for fees per year  , not including trainer once a week, and not including the hotel and airfare for out of state games........but WE'RE having alot of fun too!
Younger is about 2k.


----------



## Grace T. (May 9, 2018)

46n2 said:


> I pay alot , more than $3400.00 for older for fees per year  , not including trainer once a week, and not including the hotel and airfare for out of state games........but WE'RE having alot of fun too!
> Younger is about 2k.


I've got to assume that one of the reasons for the increased fees as they get older is that the number of training days increases (so field rentals and coach fees do as well) and the number of tournaments increases as well even though you have more players covering the costs.


----------



## jrcaesar (May 9, 2018)

Some numbers in here:
http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/2018-2019-club-fees.14553/


----------



## 46n2 (May 9, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> I've got to assume that one of the reasons for the increased fees as they get older is that the number of training days increases (so field rentals and coach fees do as well) and the number of tournaments increases as well even though you have more players covering the costs.


Yes and No at the same time......older is more expensive because WE allow it to be....I could choose a different path and keep cost way down......way down......
I can only speak of my experience......
My older gets it and wants it , she is geared differently than my younger.
Older wants to stay sharp and would play 8 days a week if I let her.  I have no problem paying for a extra day outside of club for a trainer that does wonders with her...
Younger is starting to get it , he plays and is fine with what hes doing so Im not paying extra ......
Travel is as expensive as you want it to be , you can ship kids with other parents to save cost or you can have a family affair and enjoy these moments......(which we do)


----------



## jrcaesar (May 9, 2018)

Long Beach 2005: $1,800 club + team (6 tourneys, 45 games), $150-$300 for kits/bags/premiums, and a Las Vegas trip (mostly for the parents).


----------



## coachsamy (May 9, 2018)

Wow! San Diego prices are cheap in comparison to OC! 

I remember with my DD I paid $290 for Bonita Matrix and Rebels $550 plus coaching fees. I'm pretty sure Rebels is a little more nowadays but I don't see them breaking over the $1k in registration fees.

Is Albion still at $1700 plus uniforms?


----------



## Banana Hammock (May 9, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Wow! San Diego prices are cheap in comparison to OC!
> 
> I remember with my DD I paid $290 for Bonita Matrix and Rebels $550 plus coaching fees. I'm pretty sure Rebels is a little more nowadays but I don't see them breaking over the $1k in registration fees.
> 
> Is Albion still at $1700 plus uniforms?


$2100+uniforms+tournaments+per diem, this is the amount for youngers.  Not sure about olders.


----------



## Surfref (May 9, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Wow! San Diego prices are cheap in comparison to OC!
> 
> I remember with my DD I paid $290 for Bonita Matrix and Rebels $550 plus coaching fees. I'm pretty sure Rebels is a little more nowadays but I don't see them breaking over the $1k in registration fees.
> 
> Is Albion still at $1700 plus uniforms?


$1700 for Albion, when was that 2010?  I have heard that the olders are around $2800.


----------



## TangoCity (May 9, 2018)

$900.00 & fundraise for pretty much everything else (5-6 tournaments, uniforms every other year).  Mid/Upper level team.
More value than when we use to be in the $2500+ club.


----------



## mirage (May 9, 2018)

Its important to include the age group when discussing costs.

The ref fees and tournament fees are lower for younger ages.  As the player gets older, the game minutes goes from 60-to-70-to-80-to-90 minutes.  Ref fees are different for each.

Tournaments usually have two pricing - one for Youngers and another for olders.  Some tournaments have three tier pricing.  Some clubs include no tournaments but an allowance of $1K, whereas some includes 4+ tournaments.  I think you guys are mentioning that already.

Uniform for youth sizes are cheaper than adults and so are cleats.  

Training is also different for some ages and levels.  Some have 2x/week, some 2x/week+1x/week speed and agility, some 3x/week and some 4x/week with speed/agility.  Of course DA is at 3~4x/week.

So when one says its $xxxx, need the age group and level to make apples to apples comparison.


----------



## smellycleats (May 9, 2018)

etc1217 said:


> What is the going rate now at your club?  And with that club fee, what do you get besides paying for the coach, fields and league fees?  Does the club pick-up one or two tournament fees along with that?  Do they offer scholarships for players?
> 
> Just a curious question.
> 
> My club fee $2300 plus $650 in team fees.


2000$ for olders, 1500$ for youngers. Included: 2 practices, one day of speed and agility and 2 days of futsal (these are optional but available year round) Two tournaments and state cup are also included.

Not included, additional tournaments, travel, and uniform (Was around 200$)

I’m sure we offer scholarships but I don’t know details on that.


----------



## Fact (May 9, 2018)

Surfref said:


> $1700 for Albion, when was that 2010?  I have heard that the olders are around $2800.


Don't forget the raffle tickets, gift baskets and privates.


----------



## coachsamy (May 9, 2018)

Surfref said:


> $1700 for Albion, when was that 2010?  I have heard that the olders are around $2800.


Like 4 years ago. $2800 seems about right after perdiem, uniforms and NG slush fund raisers.


----------

